# What's Your Kinsey Scale score?



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm curious where everyone falls on the Kinsey Scale. For those who are unaware the Kinsey Scale is used to evaluate your sexuality based on a range of 0-6, 1 being completely heterosexual and 6 being completely homosexual. It certainly has its flaws and there are valid criticisms of the Kinsey Scale, but it is widely used still and likely will be for some time. If you're queer/LGBT identified you've probably seen people state their Kinsey score on dating sites, et cetera.

There are lots of places where you can take tests, like this one here: http://vistriai.com/kinseyscaletest/

I personally am a 3, how about you guys?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice, I'm a 0

no homo

sorry


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

0...
Thought I'd get a 1 or something tbh.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 8, 2014)

I got X.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 8, 2014)

_3	Equally heterosexual and homosexual._


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 0...
> Thought I'd get a 1 or something tbh.



Do you feel like you'd have gotten a higher score if some of the questions were worded differently?


----------



## nekosync (Sep 8, 2014)

I got an F... "F	The test failed to match you to a Kinsey Type profile. Either you answered some questions wrong, or you are a very unusual person". I double-checked my answers too, so I must be pretty weird.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Do you feel like you'd have gotten a higher score if some of the questions were worded differently?



No, not really.
Just a gut instinct.


----------



## Beardo (Sep 8, 2014)

I got 3


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 8, 2014)

-1 

I am without a shadow of doubt straight


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 8, 2014)

3 - Equally heterosexual and homosexual.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 8, 2014)

I scored a 1.  I'm exclusively sexually attracted to men, but can certainly appreciate the beauty of women.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 8, 2014)

By the way, queer is a really offensive term over here..


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> By the way, queer is a really offensive term over here..



According to who? Queer isn't offensive to everyone, and a lot of people identify as queer socially and politically.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 8, 2014)

3	Equally heterosexual and homosexual.

Not surprising in the least bit.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 8, 2014)

3	Equally heterosexual and homosexual.

I like girls a lot more, though. 

that sounded okay in my head but now that i say it out loud it sounds weird.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 8, 2014)

4 - Predominantly homosexual, but more than incidentally heterosexual.

That's what I thought. LOL. I do tend to lean more towards girls. Boys are physically attractive but?? I find that I've always been way more emotionally invested when it comes to girls.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

RetroT said:


> 3	Equally heterosexual and homosexual.
> 
> I like girls a lot more, though.
> 
> that sounded okay in my head but now that i say it out loud it sounds weird.



It doesn't sound weird at all. The Kinsey scale isn't perfect and it can't accurately reflect things like your romantic feelings toward each gender.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 8, 2014)

Spoiler: nsfw



the lesbian pornography question was a little ????? for me tbh
bc like, i would watch it more but most of it is targeted for men, so i can't really get into it.
i just kind of answered it like there is actually good lesbian pornography meant for actual lesbians.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

dragonair said:


> Spoiler: nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, I know what you mean. It's hard to find lesbian pornography. I own some queer/lesbian films and they're good, but they're not everything you want in a porn, if that makes sense. Especially since I like femme/butch women equally, but there are very few hard femme actors in that industry. 

To be honest, most of the porn I watch is gay/bisexual (male) porn or just straight kink/fetish.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 8, 2014)

3, baby. 

The best score there is. This used to frustrate me, but now I've kind of grown into accepting it. I just prefer men and women equally, and in different circumstances.

I'm dating a guy because I love his insides, y'know?


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> 3, baby.
> 
> The best score there is. This used to frustrate me, but now I've kind of grown into accepting it. I just prefer men and women equally, and in different circumstances.
> 
> I'm dating a guy because I love his insides, y'know?



Yes, insides are quite delicious haha.


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 8, 2014)

scrolling on tumblr and I find a post that perfectly describes how I feel in regards to liking girls vs. liking boys







yup, definitely a 4


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

trifuxy said:


> scrolling on tumblr and I find a post that perfectly describes how I feel in regards to liking girls vs. liking boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, that's hilarious...and perfect. Well ****, maybe I'm also a four because that's how I feel a lot of the time lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a 6 lmao. 

I took it several months ago (when I was still on the fence about whether or not I was a lesbian) and got a 3, but I've never thought that that was accurate. 5 or 6 seems right to me haha.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 8, 2014)

I got 3, but I think I'm slightly more hetero than homo


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 8, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Yes, insides are quite delicious haha.



haha don't get me started on eating people. 


...too bad the kinsey scale doesn't take cannibalism into account.


----------



## shinkuzame (Sep 8, 2014)

_4. Predominantly homosexual, but more than incidentally heterosexual._


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> haha don't get me started on eating people.
> 
> 
> ...too bad the kinsey scale doesn't take cannibalism into account.



Haha, talk about escalating quickly. Someone should make this. On a scale of 0-6 how much of a cannibal are you???


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 8, 2014)

Apparently a 3. And I still debate it. Sometimes I think I'm more sexually attracted to women and more romantically attracted to men, and then sometimes that's flipped. So I just go with saying I'm queer.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 8, 2014)

Hit upside the head with an obvious 6 bam.


----------



## Edzers (Sep 8, 2014)

0. Well it was expected.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> Apparently a 3. And I still debate it. Sometimes I think I'm more sexually attracted to women and more romantically attracted to men, and then sometimes that's flipped. So I just go with saying I'm queer.



Totally legit! A lot of people are in the bisexual but hetero-romantic crowd and that's all cool. Also yay another Queer Club member haha


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 8, 2014)

X- Non Sexual... That sort of fits, but I'm more of a Demisexual than 'non sexual'. I feel like the questions were worded a bit weird...


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

X - Non-sexual.

This probably stems from myself being attracted to fictional characters only.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

X.

No idea what that means.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 8, 2014)

X  I think that I will be pansexual but... idk, asexual isn't bad?


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

Actually, getting X is probably expected, since I'm only 12.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> Actually, getting X is probably expected, since I'm only 12.



Probably haha since you haven't really developed a sexual history (hopefully).


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 8, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Totally legit! A lot of people are in the bisexual but hetero-romantic crowd and that's all cool. Also yay another Queer Club member haha


I don't even think that fits well. I think I am not stable enough to pin down. My sexuality is a bit too fluid. Lol.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 8, 2014)

dragonair said:


> Spoiler: nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!! So much. 

Anyway I got a 3, interesting quiz, good fine OP.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 8, 2014)

I got 0. I'm 100% straight.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Shimmer said:


> I got 0. I'm 100% straight.



That's cool too


----------



## azukitan (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a 0, surprisingly? I mean, I'm straight and all, but I didn't know I was hetero to the extreme XD Then again, the quiz was pretty short, so the test results don't mean much.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 8, 2014)

3, but if it was valid I would be about 3.5

Just partially a guess since I'm pretty unexperienced lol.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I got a 0, surprisingly? I mean, I'm straight and all, but I didn't know I was hetero to the extreme XD Then again, the quiz was pretty short, so the test results don't mean much.



I wouldn't think of it an as "extreme". It's more like, based on your current sexual history, your sexuality is a lot less likely to fluctuate than someone elses. Also some people really are just flat out monosexual and can't do anything to change it (nor do they need to!).


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a zero when I took the test.


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 8, 2014)

4 Predominantly homosexual, but more than incidentally heterosexual.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 8, 2014)

I took this a year ago and got 0, and now I'm getting a 3. I've only had one sorta long-term relationship and it was with a guy, and I usually find guys a bit more attractive I guess, but I've always been more comfortable around girls and I'm becoming increasingly more comfortable with the idea of being in a relationship with one.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 8, 2014)

"X".

non-sexual.
I thought I was straight.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> "X".
> 
> non-sexual.
> I thought I was straight.



Lol. Well if you think you are then you are...I mean, this test isn't infallible. Do you just not have a sexual history? Or were the questions just worded weirdly for you?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 8, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Lol. Well if you think you are then you are...I mean, this test isn't infallible. Do you just not have a sexual history? Or were the questions just worded weirdly for you?



I'm a minor so that's probably why?


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a 1. lol I was once attracted to an ex- coworker. She was a BAMF, that was probably why. My first woman crush.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I'm a minor so that's probably why?



Ah yes, that would do it.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a 0. Not really a surprise I guess. I can identify and even enjoy looking at a goodlooking guy (like Kurt Cobain for example), but its not sexual arrousal. But I do think he was attractive. 

I think my result was altered based on the way the questions were composed. Then again, I do indeed feel no sexual attraction towards men, so maybe it is correct. Ah well, who cares.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> I got a 0. Not really a surprise I guess. I can identify and even enjoy looking at a goodlooking guy (like Kurt Cobain for example), but its not sexual arrousal. But I do think he was attractive.
> 
> I think my result was altered based on the way the questions were composed. Then again, I do indeed feel no sexual attraction towards men, so maybe it is correct. Ah well, who cares.



The wording of the questions can be improved definitely, but you bring up a fair point which is that as people we can appreciate others of our same gender aesthetically without compromising our sexual identity. Good looking people are good looking, almost objectively lol so that's not a surprise (or shouldn't be).


----------



## mogyay (Sep 8, 2014)

3, i don't know i was kind of expecting a 2 tbh (not that i care) i've definitely been in more hetro relationships but that doesn't mean anything really

and yeah i for sure agree with remia, questions are worded in a way which might cause a little confusion


----------



## Bitny (Sep 8, 2014)

Got a 3. Not really surprised. I'm attracted to a person's personality and I enjoy beautiful people. It doesn't matter to me what your gender or sexual identity is, as long as you're a decent human being.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Bitny said:


> Got a 3. Not really surprised. I'm attracted to a person's personality and I enjoy beautiful people. It doesn't matter to me what your gender or sexual identity is, as long as you're a decent human being.



<3 The world could use more of us ^_^


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a 1. The one about being with another woman as "repulsive" was a little extreme.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a 0.


----------



## turtlewigs (Sep 8, 2014)

*drumroll*
i got a 6

But i do want to comment that i do find everyone aesthetically attractive, and i do find women very pretty, just not in a sexual way and I honestly dont think I could date a woman and be in a romantic relationship with one 

But i believe its normal for most people to find whoever aesthetically good looking so


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

turtlewigs said:


> *drumroll*
> i got a 6
> 
> But i do want to comment that i do find everyone aesthetically attractive, and i do find women very pretty, just not in a sexual way and I honestly dont think I could date a woman and be in a romantic relationship with one
> ...



I think the same thing. I'd be shocked and genuinely skeptical if anyone claimed otherwise lol


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 8, 2014)

I got a one  Honestly, I thought I'd score higher but eh.


----------



## rariorana (Sep 8, 2014)

I got an X. I knew I would get it anyway, though, since I'm super confident in my asexuality.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

rariorana said:


> I got an X. I knew I would get it anyway, though, since I'm super confident in my asexuality.



You know, I'm actually surprised. I thought the majority of the responses here were gonna be zeroes, but we've got pretty healthy mix of x's and 3's.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 8, 2014)

1: Predominantly heterosexual, only incidentally homosexual.
Eh, even incidentally might be questionable. I think that sometimes two women can just enjoy each others' company more.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 8, 2014)

3. Thought I would get a two...I'm young, but pretty open minded about what I want to do.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 8, 2014)

I got an X. What can I say? I just hate people in general.


----------



## Reese (Sep 8, 2014)

Got an F the first two times I took it, adjusted a few answers and got a 2. Pretty sure I'm more of a 1 though. Some of the questions could've been worded better.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Reese said:


> Got an F the first two times I took it, adjusted a few answers and got a 2. Pretty sure I'm more of a 1 though. Some of the questions could've been worded better.



An F???? How did you manage that?


----------



## Reese (Sep 8, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> An F???? How did you manage that?


I have no idea!! lol I didn't think any of my answers (or combination of answers) were too weird or out there.

I went back and adjusted some of my answers that I could've gone either way depending on the situation. I feel like it could've been better if the options were a scale, like strongly agree/agree/neutral/disagree/strongly disagree rather than straight true or false.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

Took it again and I'm a three.
Well, just confirms what I've suspected. ._.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Reese said:


> I have no idea!! lol I didn't think any of my answers (or combination of answers) were too weird or out there.
> 
> I went back and adjusted some of my answers that I could've gone either way depending on the situation. I feel like it could've been better if the options were a scale, like strongly agree/agree/neutral/disagree/strongly disagree rather than straight true or false.



Maybe you forgot to answer one the first time around lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Took it again and I'm a three.
> Well, just confirms what I've suspected. ._.



Don't feel tied down to it! It's just for fun. Nothing serious lol.


----------



## Reese (Sep 8, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Maybe you forgot to answer one the first time around lol


Haha you had me wondering so I went back and put in all my original answers -- double checked to make sure I hit em all -- and got F again. Idk man. I'm just an unusual person I guess.


----------



## unravel (Sep 8, 2014)

Got X I thought I'm straight lol,


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 8, 2014)

X, apparently. Which...isn't what I was expecting, but okay.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

Apparently it gives you an X if you're a minor, so take that into consideration.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reese said:


> Haha you had me wondering so I went back and put in all my original answers -- double checked to make sure I hit em all -- and got F again. Idk man. I'm just an unusual person I guess.



Weird :s


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 8, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Apparently it gives you an X if you're a minor, so take that into consideration.



Ha, that explains it then.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Apparently it gives you an X if you're a minor, so take that into consideration.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm a minor, and I got a 3.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2014)

7.

hehh


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> 7.
> 
> hehh



Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure lol


----------



## ribbyn (Sep 9, 2014)

I got a 3 on the test, but knowing myself more than the test does, I personally would say I'm really more of a 4.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 9, 2014)

i got 3 o-o


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 9, 2014)

I also got a 3 heh.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

Yay! All the bisexuals ^_^


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 9, 2014)

I got 6 and last time I took the test I got 5. I just keep getting gayer and gayer I love it.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2014)

I somehow failed this, not sure how to feel.


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 9, 2014)

I scored a 2! I think I used to be 3, but 2 sounds pretty accurate tbh. x3


----------



## doveling (Sep 9, 2014)

i got a X on the first go somehow.. (even though i am not asexual) and then 3 on the next go...
i was really scared doing the test..i have a bit of HOCD ;_; but i'm sure im straight!



Spoiler: rambling



like i do find girls pretty and stuff and i question myself "does that make me lesbian..." but then i see friends who i know are straight aha comment "she is really pretty" so i think its normal to think that..
i don't know, but i'm scared of the thought of liking girls, even though i like boys, alot [had like 1 long term crush for every year of my life since 5 hueheh


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

poppet said:


> i got a X on the first go somehow.. (even though i am not asexual) and then 3 on the next go...
> i was really scared doing the test..i have a bit of HOCD ;_; but i'm sure im straight!
> 
> 
> ...



Why does the though of liking girls scare you? That anxiety just isn't healthy lol regardless of whether you actually do or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zeiro said:


> I got 6 and last time I took the test I got 5. I just keep getting gayer and gayer I love it.



Woot! Hooray for Gayness!


----------



## doveling (Sep 9, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Why does the though of liking girls scare you? That anxiety just isn't healthy lol regardless of whether you actually do or not.



no idea ;-;


Spoiler: sorry for this rambling



i had an episode earlier this year and my brain went all obsessive thinking, and i was thinking about if i were gay or not, then it started creeping me out and everything.. i also had a similar episode regarding being; transgender, incest, a smoker, bestiality, pedophile. While i know i'm not lesbian or any of the stated above, my brain keeps asking me questions and i respond correctly to myself (heh), then i think "what if..." and i get scared and panic.. but then the anxiety goes away and im normal again, until someone brings something up.. [and the other day it was LGBT day and i got really distressed and anxious again]

then again i was diagnosed with hypochondria, obsessive thoughts and anxiety


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

poppet said:


> no idea ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sorry for this rambling
> ...



Don't worry hun, I know all about obsessive anxiety. It's my everyday life. But do you ever talk to anyone about it? Are you in any therapy or perhaps is there a counselor you can talk to at school? That's a much healthier outlet, if you can find someone who will listen empathetically without judging you for your thoughts.


----------



## doveling (Sep 9, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Don't worry hun, I know all about obsessive anxiety. It's my everyday life. But do you ever talk to anyone about it? Are you in any therapy or perhaps is there a counselor you can talk to at school? That's a much healthier outlet, if you can find someone who will listen empathetically without judging you for your thoughts.



thanks c:
i do talk to friends and family about it, they make me feel alright for a week or 2, then it starts again.. but i guess its less frequent and less powerful than it was before.. A doctor did suggest a therapist, but i don't really want to go..


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

poppet said:


> thanks c:
> i do talk to friends and family about it, they make me feel alright for a week or 2, then it starts again.. but i guess its less frequent and less powerful than it was before.. A doctor did suggest a therapist, but i don't really want to go..



Therapy doesn't have to be stressful. As a matter of fact, it can be pretty casual and easy. It can just be a process to find a therapist that you like and feel comfortable with. 

...listen to me, I need to take my own advice


----------



## doveling (Sep 9, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Therapy doesn't have to be stressful. As a matter of fact, it can be pretty casual and easy. It can just be a process to find a therapist that you like and feel comfortable with.
> 
> ...listen to me, I need to take my own advice



its just that i don't want to be classed as mental, or needing help, i think i just need to get over it..
but hey, thanks for listening to me mumble on~


----------



## Envy (Sep 9, 2014)

I got a 6, but I didn't need a survey to tell me that one. lol


----------



## rubyy (Sep 9, 2014)

I got 2


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 9, 2014)

poppet said:


> its just that i don't want to be classed as mental, or needing help, i think i just need to get over it..
> but hey, thanks for listening to me mumble on~



That doesn't make you mental at all! You're right that there is sort of a social stigma about it, but there honestly should not be. So many people could benefit from therapy but never go because society tells them that they're broken because of it, when that's simply not true.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 9, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Apparently it gives you an X if you're a minor, so take that into consideration.


I got an X and I'm not a minor... Not that it matters because I do id as a Demisexual so it fits.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 9, 2014)

Am I the only one who got an F? I repeated the test a couple more times, but I still got Fs.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 9, 2014)

I got 0 - Exclusively heterosexual.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 9, 2014)

3 :3


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2014)

I got 2
But I never really cared for sexuality really. It's not about attraction or looks it's more personality and if I like the person. Honestly I used to be confused because I liked both sexes back when I was in my teens.
Though my sexuality doesn't matter anymore because I'm in a long term relationship with my partner


----------



## Libra (Sep 9, 2014)

Huh, I did the test twice and the first time I got X (Non-sexual) and then the second time I got 1 (Predominantly heterosexual, only incidentally homosexual). Pretty sure it is because of the wording of some of the questions. Hm...


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 9, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Am I the only one who got an F? I repeated the test a couple more times, but I still got Fs.


I got an F too and have every time.

"The test failed to match you to a Kinsey Type profile. Either you answered some questions wrong, or you are a very unusual person."

Well, I won't deny I'm an unusual person. XD


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 9, 2014)

3 but this test confused me

does it mean romantic attraction or physical attraction??? ive always found girls more physically attractive, and i rarely find men physically attractive (but when i do its like holy **** heartthrob sigh). but like. ive only ever been romantically attracted to men, with the exception of one girl. so i feel like i should at least be a 4, i just got confused with the attraction Qs?? unless they meant exclusively physical attraction


----------



## cinny (Sep 9, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> 3 but this test confused me
> 
> does it mean romantic attraction or physical attraction??? ive always found girls more physically attractive, and i rarely find men physically attractive (but when i do its like holy **** heartthrob sigh). but like. ive only ever been romantically attracted to men, with the exception of one girl. so i feel like i should at least be a 4, i just got confused with the attraction Qs?? unless they meant exclusively physical attraction



thissssss ^ you described it perfectly for me.
My first try on this was a 5 but kinda confused myself and read the questions too fast.
then my 2nd try I got a 2. I find girls physically attractive but only dated like two and when I see a really physically attractive male, I'm just like woahz.


----------



## starlark (Sep 9, 2014)

I am a 2. Hooray!


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 9, 2014)

Some people self-identify as queer or genderqueer and that's ok, but if you're not queer, you should not be saying it.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm a 3 , but I of course already knew that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuki Nagato said:


> Trolling? Get the hell out of here, you think a troll would last 2 years on a forum? Do me a favour.
> 
> And 'queer' is very offensive in this country, I don't know where you're from, but it is a common phrase for degrading here. It's up there with ****** and ****.



...and what country is that?! If you don't mind me asking.
Here in the US I've never heard anyone complain about being called queer. If anything I've heard people joke around and say "Hey, I'm here and I'm queer. Get over it". Do you not know what the *actual* word queer means?! Or are you saying the umbrella word is offensive?
If that's the case then please use "some" in your sentence. Not all sexual and gender minorities that aren't hetero feel offended by that term. I know me and many of my friends don't. Matter of fact you are the first person I've seen feel offended by the term.

*I often find that "words" are only offensive or insulting if it's intended to be so. Many offensive/racist/insulting words will only be so depending on how the person says it, and in what context.*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> Some people self-identify as queer or genderqueer and that's ok, but if you're not queer, you should not be saying it.



^^^ I agree. 

From what I know, queer originated as a slur, but it's not very commonly used as such today. However, it _can_ be, and where I live (southern US), I've heard people use it in an offensive and derogatory way before. However, queer people using it as self-identification is not offensive. A lot of people have found it to be a better descriptor for themselves than other sexualities.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Sep 9, 2014)

I got a 0. 
I thought maybe at least a 1.
I can personally find women attractive, and I'm not repulsed by the thought of kissing women, or anything like that. Sex, no. I wouldn't have sex with another women. But, Hm. I guess I'm more straight than I thought. XD


----------



## epona (Sep 9, 2014)

2. i am moderately heterosex with the occasional dash of homosex but i knew this already


----------



## cinny (Sep 9, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Yeah, you're definitely a troll. Again, go educate yourself on the queer liberation movement, and queer politics and come back. Maybe then we can have an intelligent conversation but right now you're just standing with your ears covered shouting "la la la la!". If my queer identity is offensive to you, I could really care less.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh whoops, I guess I'm a 5 then lol ;^;


----------



## Beachland (Sep 9, 2014)

I got this:

The test failed to match you to a Kinsey Type profile. Either you answered some questions wrong, or you are a very unusual person.

Okay then


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 10, 2014)

Few days ago I got X - non-asexual. I redid the test today and I got F so, uh, OK.


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 10, 2014)

Took the test again 
still a zero
Damn sone of these questions are weird
Do you watch gay pornography?: I dont watch any pornography
Would the gender of an orgy affect you wanting to take part?: I dont want to be part of n orgy
like wat


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 10, 2014)

Waluigi said:


> Took the test again
> still a zero
> Damn sone of these questions are weird
> Do you watch gay pornography?: I dont watch any pornography
> ...



You really don't watch any porn? Any? At all? Not even softcore stuff? I mean there's nothing wrong with that, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## rose star (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm a 3. Woooooo~

It's pretty great dating a guy and discussing the wonders of boobs.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 10, 2014)

rose star said:


> I'm a 3. Woooooo~
> 
> It's pretty great dating a guy and discussing the wonders of boobs.



+5 lol


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

F	The test failed to match you to a Kinsey Type profile. Either you answered some questions wrong, or you are a very unusual person.

.... So I'm apparently a very unusual person.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> F	The test failed to match you to a Kinsey Type profile. Either you answered some questions wrong, or you are a very unusual person.
> 
> .... So I'm apparently a very unusual person.



Yeah I kinda wanna know the mystery behind this and everyone else who got the same score.


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2014)

6	Exclusively homosexual.

its what i expected, but if there were more options i feel as though i'd fall somewhere between a 5.5 and a 6. i mean i'm defs gay and would never have a sexual relationship with a woman but i definitely appreciate the beauty of women and can see when a woman is attractive, but it'd only be a romantic attraction, it'd never be sexual, nor am i interested in dating women.


----------



## Mango (Sep 10, 2014)

x

but im asex so it doesnt suprise me, nad im panrom.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

X, non-sexual.

Doesn't surprise me the slightest. Though this test is not to be taken seriously in my opinion.


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 10, 2014)

I got a 3-Equally heterosexual and homosexual.
Kinda expected this already~


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

Delphine said:


> X, non-sexual.
> 
> Doesn't surprise me the slightest. Though this test is not to be taken seriously in my opinion.



I did it again, and it got me '3' because I put 'false' to 'I have always been extremely confident about my sexual orientation', only because when I was 14 or 15 (don't remember, but 15 I think) I sometimes wondered if I liked women, to find out I don't. Did it again, just by changing that, got 'X' again... Well all in all it seems like I just don't care about my sexual instincts.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 10, 2014)

Delphine said:


> X, non-sexual.
> 
> Doesn't surprise me the slightest. Though this test is not to be taken seriously in my opinion.



The "real" Kinsey test is meant to be conducted via interview with a trained person, like it says on the website. But I'll see if I can find a better one because a lot of people disagree with the wording of these specific questions.

Yeah...the one on OkCupid is much, much worse.

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/the-kinsey-scale-test

And the wording of the result annoys me:




			
				OkCupid said:
			
		

> Neutral
> 
> You are a Kinsey 3 !!
> A 3 or 4 is a person who is relatively neutral to the possibility of gay sex. If you prefer straight but would try (or fantasize about) gay, then you;'re a 3. If you prefer gay, but would try or fantasize about straight, then you're a 4.



Because bisexuality don't real amirite >.>;


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 10, 2014)

I scored a 4 and while fairly accurate for me, this test is absolutely terrible. There are many more considerations to make other than the 13 questions asked here.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 10, 2014)

Jas0n said:


> I scored a 4 and while fairly accurate for me, this test is absolutely terrible. There are many more considerations to make other than the 13 questions asked here.



Well, I did bring that up in the first post. There are sooooooo many criticisms for this. I was posting it for fun not to stick people in little identity boxes lol.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Well, I did bring that up in the first post. There are sooooooo many criticisms for this. I was posting it for fun not to stick people in little identity boxes lol.



It was fun though, and I don't think anyone will take it too seriously (at least I sure hope so!?) n_n


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 10, 2014)

Delphine said:


> It was fun though, and I don't think anyone will take it too seriously (at least I sure hope so!?) n_n



This is what I also hope lol.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 10, 2014)

Got an X, I thought the questions weird so I looked around for a better test and I couldn't find one either. I'm asexual so I expected that or an F. I think if the questions were better suited for me I would get a three.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 10, 2014)

0, exclusively heterosexual. No surprise there.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 10, 2014)

I scored an X. in other words, im a nothing. a nosexual. not  zero. I scored the magic X.


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 10, 2014)

I got 0


----------



## Praesilith (Sep 10, 2014)

This is interesting! I got a 0, surprisingly.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 10, 2014)

I got an x. I'm asexual so that's not surprising, but I didn't know what they'd give me. Those were some awful questions, though.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 10, 2014)

Let's take a step back here, please. I see no intention of bigotry, although it could have come off this way. We all grew up in different cultures. One thing may be offensive to one culture, and completely natural in another. The best thing we can do is respect other peoples cultures, how they view themselves, and how they are, and what they believe. I'm not asking you to agree, I'm asking you to respect it. Let's not bring this up again. This is a nice thread.

Anymore argument after this and this thread will be closed, warnings and infractions will also be dished out. I'm closing for a few minutes just to clean up some stuff but it will be opened soon!


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you Kaiaa! I appreciate your fast response a lot. ^_^


----------



## Evil Dead 1981 (Sep 10, 2014)

0... I'm really boring.


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 10, 2014)

Evil Dead 1981 said:


> 0... I'm really boring.



What, lol no. Being straight isn't boring! I know it's considered the "normative" or the "default" but there's nothing wrong with that. You are who you are


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 10, 2014)

-.-


----------



## Evil Dead 1981 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> -.-


same tbh


----------

